# art project regarding bwv 1007, need help!



## attemptingtheimpossible

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum and am extremely appreciative and interested in classical music. This appreciation and curiosity has led me to undertake a big art music project, and I could really use all the help an input you would be willing to share.
The project in a nutshell is to see if music is as beautiful visually as it sounds. 
The first piece I'm 'decoding' is Bach's suite 1 prelude in G major for the cello. I need to know what octave this can be played in and by what instruments. 
Also, any thoughts, tidbits of interesting facts, or whatever may bubble to your mind that you'd like to share about this piece I would love to hear!
Thank you for all your help!

Lauren


----------



## Webernite

This isn't about the music as such, but it's a point of interest that it was the great cellist Pablo Casals who popularized these works in the early 20th century. They were not highly regarded until then. There's also a controversial theory that some of these works might actually have been written by Bach's second wife, Anna Magdalena Bach (I'm not entirely convinced!).


----------

